# Festplatte statt Diskettenlaufwerk



## digital_doom (7. September 2007)

hey...
habe folgendes problem.
ich habe eine alte 20 gig platte von maxtor zuhause die ich jetzt formatieren wollte um sie meiner nichte zu geben. ich hab sie statt des diskettenlaufwerkes in meinen pc eingebaut. wo genau der jumoer hinmuss weiss ich nicht da es auf der platte nicht draufgedruckt is. aber egal wie ich den jumper setze, wenn ich starte ist am arbeitsplatz noch immer das diskettenlaufwerk vorhanden. auch in der datenträgerverwaltung taucht die neue platte nicht auf.
woran könnte das liegen?
mfg


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2007)

Du hast die Festplatte aber schon an einen normalen IDE Port angeschlossen oder Wird die Platte im BIOS erkannt? Hast du mal im Internet nach der Jumperbelegung gesucht?


----------



## digital_doom (7. September 2007)

hab das problem lösen können. lag an der jumperkonfiguration. aber jetzt hab ich ein neues problem. hab wieder alles so angeschlossen wie gehabt aber jetzt geht das led von meinem diskettenlaufwerk nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (7. September 2007)

digital_doom hat gesagt.:


> hab das problem lösen können. lag an der jumperkonfiguration. aber jetzt hab ich ein neues problem. hab wieder alles so angeschlossen wie gehabt aber jetzt geht das led von meinem diskettenlaufwerk nicht mehr aus.



Dann ist das Kabel des Floppy-Laufwerkes falschherum angeschlossen.


----------



## AndreG (8. September 2007)

Und löscht alle Disketten die du da rein schiebst wenn es dauer leuchtet als vorsicht  habs auch schon mal vergessen^^

Mfg Andre


----------



## digital_doom (8. September 2007)

ok danke
werds mal versuchen...


----------

